# Show my puppy or wait for coronavirus to blow over?



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I woke up this morning, looked at the coronavirus news in the Pacific Northwest/West Coast, and thought "Dang. Why am I even thinking about showing Violet now?" She's almost 6 months and ready to go, but I could put it all on hold and wait for next year. I have two shows lined up in Washington State. Will they be cancelled? Will I be putting myself and family at unnecessary risk by going? This is supposed to be fun, not life-threatening...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I went to a relatively small pair of AM/PM rally trials in Bergen County, NJ yesterday. Bergen County is the first place coronavirus showed up in New Jersey, despite that almost everyone came (pretty normal to have a couple of absences) and nobody wore a mask or gloves. There were no hearty handshakes or hugs even for the person who finished a RACh yesterday but no mass no shows either. We all had a nice and normal day.

Washington state has different considerations at this time and huge shows are something I would give extra consideration to before I packed the car.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

The situation is so fluid. How long can you wait before you have to decide?


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I could wait another month to decide. Since it is UKC I could actually sign up the morning of the show. Violet has a groom scheduled this week. I guess I’ll just stick with the show puppy clip for now, and wait and see. I’m starting to have some doubts about showing, though.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

A lot of the shows are being canceled. I would just watch and see and don’t pre-enter. I am watching also as I have local one in May and I was thinking about Rving to Premier in June.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So disappointing for you and Violet, but at this point, I think it's wise to avoid crowds, not just for yourself but for others. 

Supporting events in which large numbers of people gather just doesn't seem right to me right now. I believe they should all be postponed and I'm starting to get angry with local officials. No, my WA county doesn't have any cases yet.....documented. But of course some people are already sick with mild symptoms. How could they not be? And those are the people who are going to spread it.


----------

